# Train Li Smoke Unit and QSI Decoder question



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Group-


Installing a QSI Titan 10 amp decoder into a USA Trains SD40-2. Working on putting a Train-Li smoke unit into it. I have the fan motor hooked up to J2a pin 10 and J3a pin 11 for 5V. The smoke unit fan is VERY loud. Runs louder than the sound coming from the decoder. Anyone else ever experience this problem? Ideas for a solution?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

While the train-Li smoke fan is a little noisy, I find that the loco sound usually 'drowns' out the fan noise. With sound off, I can hear the fan in all the installs I have done.
I can hear the fan in the USA and Aristo units also.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I have the same thing with the Train-Li smoke unit in my LGB Mallet--at idle you can hear the fan (if you listen for it) over the background sounds from the Zimo decoder. When the engine is moving, the chuffs drown out the fan completely. I don't think this is abnormal--most small fans make some amount of noise.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok. I feel more comfortable about that.

Next question, does the fan always seem to run at what seems like max rpm? As I notched the throttle up the fan seemed to stay at the same speed. Wondering if I need to adjust some CVs on the decoder.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I can only answer for the Zimo decoder and the fan has 3 speeds that I program, slow for a stopped train (wisp), medium pulsed for running, and strong pulse for acceleration in a steam engine.
Diesels just do not have the pulsed output and this is controlled by yet another Zimo cv setting.
Heater element has 3 heat settings also.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I think you have the titan set up for chuffing, not the diesel notching.

Greg


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Found out that the smoke unit was set up under the right ditch light CV settings. So I moved the smoke unit to the MARS light port. Using the QSI Quantum Programmer I was able to adjust the start and max volts for the fan. That brought it down from running at max rpm. The only thing left to figure out is how to get the fan rpm's to come back down after the motor catches up to the throttle (notch) setting.


----------

